# i know you all like pictures



## BillieJeAn (Aug 22, 2011)

my buddy. love him to death<3


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

Heck yes we love pictures! Lol he's pretty cool looking how's his/her temperment?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 22, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Heck yes we love pictures! Lol he's pretty cool looking how's his/her temperment?


he's the sweetest guy ever 
loves to be petted and misted and get out and be around everyone. <3 
only thing he doesnt like is to be picked up, it scares him a little bit


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

That seems to be an issue with all big reptiles, and that's awesome every iggy I have ever met was an a-hole lol that's why I never had an interest in getting one


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 22, 2011)

wow really? mine never tries to bite, whip his tail, or anything. If he doesnt want you to pet him he swats his hand at you kind of like "okay enough!" lol but i've never known him to be aggressive my 6 year old sister sits and hand feeds him greens, he's always very careful not to bite her. 
i guess i got lucky


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe I'm just unlucky lol, when I was little my uncle had a 5' iguana (he was a really old iguana) and he only liked my uncle nobody else, when I was over there one time he escaped and chased me around the backyard, it must of looked really funny the iguana chasing me and my uncle chasing the iguana lol youtube gold, too bad it wasn't on video lol


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 22, 2011)

haha xD oh i bet that was funny
im not really sure how old he is, he's about 3' though and thats with a pretty large chunk of his tail gone, its always been gone for some reason, never has grown back. 
mines a sweety though, except sometimes when he gets out and he doesnt want back in, he'll give me a look that kindasays it all, and i just give him space until he's ready to be back inside lol


----------

